# Dennis Wolf injury recovery doc



## Mythos (Jun 3, 2017)

https://youtu.be/5gLsIRJsaRA

It's an easy watch, with some added commentary from Jay Cutler and Marcus Ruhl. Doesn't go in to a lot of specifics, but talks a lot about the mental aspects of recovering from serious injury. A good morale booster vid if you're feeling down due to not being able to train due to injury.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2017)

Did he tear a calf or something? Oh wait he doesn't have a calf to tear 

Zing!!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 4, 2017)

he's a big fukker by I don't think he'll ever be in good enough condition to make top 3 at the Olympia especially now


----------



## Beezy (Jun 4, 2017)

Cutler said he tore a bicep at a photo shoot! ffs


----------



## Solomc (Jun 5, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Did he tear a calf or something? Oh wait he doesn't have a calf to tear
> 
> Zing!!!!!



true story.  Biggest dude zero down low.  Strange


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 5, 2017)

yes, hes got a great upper body and shit down low.


----------

